# Unterlassungserklärung führt zu Abmahnung



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

Man möchte es kaum glauben:
heise online - 09.08.08 - Kanzlei mahnt wegen unerwünschter Unterlassungserklärung ab


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2008)

*AW: Unterlassungserklärung führt zu Abmahnung*

Ein zutreffender Kommentar
DieKanzleizumindesthatihreIntentioneneindeutigqualifiziert | KanzleimahntwegenunerwünschterUnterl... | News-Foren

die satirische Aufarbeitung

++Faketiker++RentnerinangemahntweilsieanderKassezulangegebrauchthat | KanzleimahntwegenunerwünschterUnterl... | News-Foren


----------

